# USB 2.0 Festplatte wird nicht angezeigt



## exitboy (14. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe WinXP SP2, eine USB 2.0 erweiterungskarte mit 4 Anschlüssen und eine USB 2.0 Festplatte mit 40 GB. Nach einer Neuinstallation des Systems, wird diese nicht mehr erkannt. Kann mich leider auch nicht mehr erinnern, wie ich die FP damals zum laufen bekommen habe, eins weiß ich noch - es hat lange gedauert 

Unter dem Gerätemanager ist alles fehlerfrei -> daher schliesse ich einen fehlenden Treiber aus.

Wenn ich Hardware sicher entfernen wähle, zeigt er mir unter USB-Massenspeichergerät:
Sogar die Festplatte richtig an: Fujitsu MHT2040AT USB Device.

Unter der Computerverwaltung zeigt er mit als letzte Festplatte sogar noch die richtige Größe an.

Oben steht unter Volume: nur C: drin, meine 160er Platte. drunter in dem Fenster steht das DVD Laufwerk, der Basisdatenträger C: mit 149,04 GB und drunter meine USB: mit 37,25 -> nicht zugeordnet.

Also wenn die doch schon überall richtig erkannt wird, warum wird die dann im Explorer nicht angezeigt?

Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag? Bei meinen anderen PCs klappt es ja auch ...


----------



## ElFunghi (14. März 2006)

Hi,
Wie der Gerätemanager schon richtig zu dir sagt : "Nicht zugeordnet".
Die Platte ist nicht formatiert sie hat kein Dateisystem.
Du musst auf ihr erst eine Partition erstellen, das geht direkt mit dem Gerätemanager.
Rechtsklick -> Partition erstellen oder so, weiss es grad nicht mehr genau was da steht.
Mach einfach eine NTFS Platte draus dann wird sie auch im Explorer als Festplatte erkannt.

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## exitboy (14. März 2006)

nur die Platte hat ja Daten!

Da sind meine ganzen Sicherungsdateien drauf.

?


----------



## ElFunghi (14. März 2006)

Hm seltsam, hast du sie direkt am USB Anschluss des Rechners oder an einem HUB?
Weil wenn du sie nicht direkt angeschlossen hast kanns da zu Probleme kommen.
Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen mal Partition Magic runterzuladen. Da gibt es eine Demo Version von, und dir die Platte darin mal anzusehn ob das ein Dateisystem erkennt.
Wenn darin auch nur unformatierter Speicher angezeigt wird kann ich dir nicht genau sagen WARUM das der Fall ist, aber ich kann dir sagen das deine Daten wohl schlecht zu retten sind.
Für eine 1:1 Kopie der Festplatte kann ich dir HDD Clone empfehlen, läuft aber nur auf DOS Ebene und ich weiss auch nicht ob es eine USB Festplatte erkennt.
Ansonsten KANN es natürlich auch am Converter der Platte liegen. 
Wenn ich das Problem hätte würde ich die Platte aus dem Gehäuse einfach mal rausbauen und im Rechner anhängen und sehn ob er sie dann erkennt.

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## gorim (15. März 2006)

Das Phänomen ist mir bestens bekannt: Platte wird einwandfrei erkannt und erscheint auch in der Datenträgerverwaltung. Bisher war immer ein doppelt belegter Laufwerksbuchstabe dran schuld, daß im Explorer keine Platte angezeigt wurde. In der Datenträgerverwaltung mit rechts auf die Platte klicken und einen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben. Das sollte genügen.

bis dann
gorim


----------

